# Audio system diagrams



## jared555 (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of either common general purpose diagramming software or freeware that is good for doing system connection diagrams, etc. specifically for audio systems?


----------



## Footer (Dec 7, 2008)

Visio or AutoCAD is usually what most installers I have seen use. Visio does decent flow diagrams.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 7, 2008)

The Draw add-on for MS Word, though it's very tedious sometimes.

Google SketchUp (I've never used it, but I've seen impressive stuff that was done with it).


----------



## Raktor (Dec 7, 2008)

StarDraw offers something as well.


----------



## museav (Dec 7, 2008)

It all depends on what you want to do. Google SketchUp or Visio can certainly be used for basic diagramming. Altinex offers a free program called AVSnap (AVSnap | AV System Design Software) for basic system diagrams, although you will have to create most of your own devices. If you want something with a large library of audio devices already in place then that pretty much narrows it down to options like StarDraw or d-tools.

Of course AutoCAD, VectorWorks, etc. can be used and if you make the most of them can be very powerful, for example using attributes and then being able to automatically apply wire numbers or to export run lists and equipment lists to Excel or other programs. If you are not going to use the 3D or other advanced capabilities then AutoCad LT can be a more cost effective option to full AutoCAD. I use AutoCAD but that is primarily due to working with Architects and other design professionals and the need to be able to directly work with documents between all of us, especially in regards to floor plans, sections, elevations, etc. much more than it has anything to do with the audio and AV system functional diagrams.

You also might want to look at this, http://www.usitt.org/commissions/so...071219_USITT Sound Graphics Standards_v2b.pdf.


----------



## anonymous381 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dia on linux, search your local repositories


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 8, 2008)

Gimp is good. Inkscape is what I use for vector, Google sketch is tought ot work with


----------



## jared555 (Dec 8, 2008)

Are there pre made libraries/modules for anything like Visio, Dia, Google Sketchup, etc.?


----------



## museav (Dec 8, 2008)

jared555 said:


> Are there pre made libraries/modules for anything like Visio, Dia, Google Sketchup, etc.?


Probably not unless someone has created them on their own. However, some of these programs allow you to import .dwg, .dxf, .pdf, .bmp or other file types provided by equipment manufacturers or other programs.

What are you actually trying to do? The information you might want on drawings for presentation, conceptual/schematic and installation purposes is often quite different. I've seen presentation drawings created from front panel .bmp files but while they may look nice, they don't usually work well for install drawings where you are trying to show specific connections, wire types and numbers and other technical information.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 8, 2008)

Allycad has a free demo version

I hav not had a chance to work with it

AllyCAD: CAD Design Software - AllyCAD Downloads Redirect

Sketchup would work but understand is not a drawing program, its a 3D modeling program


----------



## TheSwami (Dec 9, 2008)

nolhay said:


> Dia on linux, search your local repositories



*Dia* is also available for Windows. I use it a lot for UML diagrams, but there's no reason it wouldn't work just as well for audio diagrams. You might have to make your own symbols, but that would take 10 minutes in MS Paint, and once you have, Dia handles layout pretty nicely.

MS Word's a good standby too. Kindaof a pain if you have to move things around later, but good in a pinch.

73


----------



## anonymous381 (Dec 9, 2008)

TheSwami said:


> *Dia* is also available for Windows. I use it a lot for UML diagrams, but there's no reason it wouldn't work just as well for audio diagrams. You might have to make your own symbols, but that would take 10 minutes in MS Paint, and once you have, Dia handles layout pretty nicely.
> 
> MS Word's a good standby too. Kindaof a pain if you have to move things around later, but good in a pinch.
> 
> 73



I never knew it worked in M$ too, thats nice I'll have to grab it from their site. Thanks Swami


----------



## way2go (Dec 10, 2008)

I am using MS Word for boxes, lines, arrows, text, geometric shapes


----------

